# Setting update time



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

Is there a way to set the receiver update time like on the VIP receivers? My Hopper wanted to update last night at 1:00am and we were watching a movie so I cancelled it. Later I tried to change the time it updates but couldn't find a setting for it. Is there one?


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I haven't seen a way to do that, either. 

Scott


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At the moment it cannot be done. It is on the list of "bugs" we'd like to see fixed in the S204 firmware thread (especially since under S203 it was at 3am not 1am).


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> At the moment it cannot be done. It is on the list of "bugs" we'd like to see fixed in the S204 firmware thread (especially since under S203 it was at 3am not 1am).


Hi James,
Geez, was it at 3am EST that this happened to me, or are you saying there's a bug and it was supposed to update at 3a but it didn't? I'm retired, so I don't pay attention to time too much, so I suppose I might have been up at 3a, but I doubt it. 
I hope someday there will be an option to change the time of the update, but I can understand if there are more important things to attend to first. 
Thanks for the reply,
Snyde


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Under S203 the reboot was at 3am (which is the default until changed by the user on the other DISH receivers). Under S204 the reboot is at 1am ... if stopped or a conflict 2am ... if stopped or a conflict 3am ...

It needs to at least go back to 3am local time ... and preferably be at a time set by the user (I set 4:05am on my 622 and 7:00am on my 211).


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> Under S203 the reboot was at 3am (which is the default until changed by the user on the other DISH receivers). Under S204 the reboot is at 1am ... if stopped or a conflict 2am ... if stopped or a conflict 3am ...
> 
> It needs to at least go back to 3am local time ... and preferably be at a time set by the user (I set 4:05am on my 622 and 7:00am on my 211).


I see, so if you cancel it it will automatically update an hour later. I found on my 622 and 722k that I was changing it all the time, usually because there would be a recording scheduled for the time it was set for. I never knew if the update would interrupt a recording that was in progress or wait until it was finished, so I'd check my timers every night and adjust the update accordingly. Like I said, I'm retired and have way too much time on my hands. That being said, I can't figure out how I ever made time to work for a living. :lol:
Snyde


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On the 622 if you schedule a conflicting recording the update will delay itself until the end of the recording. If you manually stop the update it will not reattempt until the next night.

I like the fact that the Hopper will reattempt a stopped update ... but it needs to start at 3am and preferably allow for a user configured time.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> On the 622 if you schedule a conflicting recording the update will delay itself until the end of the recording. If you manually stop the update it will not reattempt until the next night.
> 
> I like the fact that the Hopper will reattempt a stopped update ... but it needs to start at 3am and preferably allow for a user configured time.


I see,(about the 622). Geez, I could have saved myself a lot of work had I asked this a few years ago.
I agree with you about the Hopper, it would be nice to be able to adjust the time, but as long as I can cancel the update, if I'm watching it, I can live with that, as long as it will also delay itself if there's a recording in progress.
Snyde


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Snydley said:


> I agree with you about the Hopper, it would be nice to be able to adjust the time, but as long as I can cancel the update, if I'm watching it, I can live with that, as long as it will also delay itself if there's a recording in progress.


Timer recordings are fine, but where I have been caught ... especially at 1am ... is when I'm watching live TV, hit pause, leave the room and miss the on screen warning.


----------

